# R32 Gtr stock boost setup does anyone know how it works exactly??



## GTR H (Jan 6, 2012)

hey boys ive always wondered how the stock r32 gtr twin turbo setup works?
like i know how boost controllers work but what confuses me is the stock boost solenoid with the restrictor in it.I know by taking the restrictor out it raises your boost level but how?? does it bleed air at a faster rate back into the inlet of the rear turbo ??? there for boost rises?? or is this way off??

thanks for any help


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

there is a collar inside the vacuum pipe , marked with a yellow mark around the pipe from the solenoid .


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

i removed one off my old SR20 a while back, as i understand it just makes the pipe thinner so that less air can travel through the pipe, therefore providing less boost.

the SR20 also had something in the pipeline that smoothed out the boost also so you get a less aggressive turbo spool.


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

GTR H said:


> hey boys ive always wondered how the stock r32 gtr twin turbo setup works?
> like i know how boost controllers work but what confuses me is the stock boost solenoid with the restrictor in it.I know by taking the restrictor out it raises your boost level but how?? does it bleed air at a faster rate back into the inlet of the rear turbo ??? there for boost rises?? or is this way off??
> 
> thanks for any help


the collar restricts the flow as the hole is smaller than the tube it is in . removing gives you more pressure as it is then not restricted , have read somewhere that swapping the tube with the plenum boost supply pipe also alows more boost pressure


----------

